# Falten vs bitcion



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

Was bringt mehr  ?

Und weiß überhaupt jemand wohin unsere Rechenpower geht  ?


----------



## keinnick (17. Juni 2019)

Die Rechenpower geht vorrangig in Abwärme.  Was "mehr bringt" musst Du selbst für Dich entscheiden. Ich halte von Cryptowährungen nichts und würde eher falten.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

Würde oder machst du  ?

Und hat sich falten schon in irgendeinerweise nach den vielen Jahren ausgezahlt?
Bis auf das wir mehr Strom verbraucht haben bzw Kohle verheizt haben  ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2019)

In welcher Hinsicht solls was "bringen"?

Falten hat einen gesellschaftlichen Nutzen da man mit den Ergebnissen beispielsweise langfristig Krankheiten besser heilen kann.
Minen dient einzig und alleine der Bereicherung des PC-Besitzers auf Kosten von Energie/Umwelt.

Wenn du ein sozialer Mensch bist bringt falten viel und minen ist verwerflich.
Wenn du ein Öko bist ist beides verwerflich da es Megatonnen an CO2 produziert.
Wenn du ein Soziopath bist interessiert dich der ganze Kram nicht hauptsache dein Kontostand wächst und du minst nur.

(Alle diese Sätze sind natürlich sehr oberflächlich - jemand der mit Mining Geld verdient könnte es auch für einen Guten Zweck einsetzen o.ä., es geht nur ums Prinzip).

Deine Wahl.




Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und hat sich falten schon in irgendeinerweise nach den vielen Jahren ausgezahlt?




Hat es nicht und wird es jöchstwahrscheinlich nie für das faltende Individuum. Hier geht es um höhere Ziele. Der Gesellschaft nutzen OHNE eigenen Vorteil. Ich weiß, das ist im Kapitalismus schwer nachvollziehbar. Menschen sind dahingehend extrem dämlich (sogar Bakterien können das und einzelne opfern sich für das Wohl der Kultur - nur die meisten Menschen sind zu blöd dafür^^).


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

die Frage war ja eigentlich  ,  ob aus 15 Jahren Falten  auch mal Resultate  entstanden sind  ?  

ja aber  , wenn ich sowas mache und der Umwelt schade , ist das dann nicht dämlich   zumindest wenn es niemanden was bringt ?
Und keine Resultate dabei rausspringen ,  ohne finanzielle Interessen  ?


----------



## NatokWa (17. Juni 2019)

Eig. ist das mit ner einfacher Google-Suche zu beantworten DAS es bereits mehrfach Resultate gab . Neue Medikamente wurden entwickelt mit den Resultaten und sogar BSE wurde durch das Projekt erst "wirklich" verstanden .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

welche Medikamente !?

link  wäre was , schick mal link


----------



## keinnick (17. Juni 2019)

Papers & Results – Folding@home


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> die Frage war ja eigentlich  ,  ob aus 15 Jahren Falten  auch mal Resultate  entstanden sind  ?


Papers & Results – Folding@home


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

Gibts das auch auf deutsch  ?    
Mein english ist jetzt nicht die Welle    ,   und hab keine Lust  das durchzuforsten  auf einen verschlüsselten  Medikamentennamen .
Machen wirs es kurz .

Also welches Medikament hat davon profitiert ?
Sag mir einen !   Und selbst das würde es nicht rechtfertigen das 15 Kohlekraftwerke nur dafür laufen über 15 Jahre .


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Gibts das auch auf deutsch  ?



Die wissenschaftliche Weltsprache ist Englisch. Also: Nein. 

Es ist nicht unsere Aufgabe dir zu erklären wozu das alles gut ist. Aber wenn du nur ein Beispiel willst: Die führenden Medikamente gegen Multiple Sklerose basieren auf F@H-Proteinforschung, vorrangig auf dem Verständnis der Funktionsweise von CRYAB. Seit über 10 Jahren bereits helfen diese Proteine dabei, Krankheitsschübe zu mildern und beinahe aufzuhalten. Das hillt mehreren Millionen menschen weltweit ihr Leben signifikant zu verlängern.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

also Keins .....   hmmm 

nichtmal eins ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2019)

Oh mann muss man dir alles vorkauen?



Natalizumab. 
Fingolimod. 
Alemtuzumab. 
Daclizumab. 
Cladribin. 
Mitoxantron. 
Cyclophosphamid 

...und das sind nur Medikamente für EINE Krankheit von vielen. Es gibt Hunderte von Präparaten die auf Proteinfoschung basieren.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen     bin ja auch kein Arzt

gegen welche Krankheiten " helfen" die ?

    Natalizumab.
    Fingolimod.
    Alemtuzumab.
    Daclizumab.
    Cladribin.
    Mitoxantron.
    Cyclophosphamid


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2019)

Ich bin auch kein Arzt (und kannte alle diese medikamente bis vor 10 Minuten auch nicht). Aber ich kann Google bedienen. Du würdest dich wundern was passiert wenn du einen der Namen bei Google eingibst - du kannst nachlesen was es ist! Faszinieren, die moderne Technik.

Wenn du besser wirst mit Google findest du sogar eigenständig heraus, welche Krankheiten durch falten gemildert wurden und wie die Medikamente dazu heißen. Denn mehr als Googlen hab ich auch nicht gemacht oder glaubst du ich wüsste all das auswendig? 

Ich wusste dass falten gegen MS, Alzheimer, Parkinson und ähnliche Nervensystemkrankheiten bereits große Erfolge erzielt hat. Alles andere musste ich nachschlagen. Und du willst nicht mal einen der Namen ins Suchfenster kopieren und Enter drücken. Kein Wunder dass du keine Ahnung von all dem hast.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

incredible Alk    ,  ja du hast mich überzeugt  . passt schon 

Mit kostenloser unbegrenzter  Atomkraft  bin ich dabei  , aber so nicht .

---------------------------
Ich krieg bei den Namen schon Kopfschmerzen was möglich wäre


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2019)

Ich falte selbst auch nicht obwohl ich davon überzeugt bin. Das hat aber andere gründe (die "Umgebungsvariablen" bei mir sind dafür ungünstig da ich beispieslweise sehr schlecht meinen PC unbeaufsichtigt laufen lassen kann hier). Man kann auch anders was für die Gesellschaft tun. Ehrenämter beispielsweise.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

wenn ich bitcoins falte , und das dann spende  ?


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

Ich bin auch die ganze Zeit am überlegen mich über das falten schlauer zu machen.
Da ich im Sommer kaum zocke und meine CPU meistens im Idle ist.
Da kann man ja meines Wissens, auch genau in dem Client bzw Programm festlegen, wieviele Kerne zu wieviel % fürs falten genutzt werden dürfen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

Bei bitcoins geht die Rechenpower ja auch in die Forschung   ,  Medizin und so      oder nicht ?


----------



## keinnick (17. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> wenn ich bitcoins falte , und das dann spende  ?


Falls diese Frage ernst gemeint ist: Geh zur Bank und überweise das Geld, das Du sonst für die Stromrechnung blechst, direkt an eine Organisation Deiner Wahl.


----------



## HisN (17. Juni 2019)

Es gibt ein (oder mehrere) Projekt(e) das/die beides vereint.
Falten für den guten Zweck, und als Belohnung gibt es Cryptocoins.

WOW ... alle Probleme gelöst.

Z.b. Banano.cc


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Falls diese Frage ernst gemeint ist: Geh zur Bank und überweise das Geld, das Du sonst für die Stromrechnung blechst, direkt an eine Organisation Deiner Wahl.



auf jedenfall Umweltfreundlich ^^

Aber glaube Spenden finaziel bringt nix  . 
Dann lieber ehrenamtlich wenn es finanziel möglich ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Bei bitcoins geht die Rechenpower ja auch in die Forschung   ,  Medizin und so      oder nicht ?



Ääähhh nein, die Rechenleistung geht in die Coin - bzw. IST die Coin.

Klassisches Mining produziert nichts, was irgedneinen Wert hätte. Weder materiell noch sozial oder sonstwie. Es ist vollständig nutzlose Energieverschwendung.

Dass Bitcoins gegen Geld getauscht werden können liegt daran, dass viele Menschen ihr einen Wert willkürlich zusprechen (deswegen schwankt der ja auch zwischen 0 und 20.000 oder so). Die Dinger haben sozusagen Sammlerwert, sonst nix.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

Ist das dein Ernst !?   die Rechner laufen für Nichts ?

Dann mach ich da och nicht mit .

Echt Kranke Schweine


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2019)

Was hast du denn gedacht was Kryptowährungen sind...? 

Coins sind korrekte Lösungen einer Gleichung. Ein Hashwert. Eine Zahl. Das wars.
Wer die Zahl kennt kann sie gegen eine menge von Dollars eintauschen die die Menschheit gerade für angemessen erachtet. Thats ist. Das ist der ganze Witz. Der echte "Wert" jeder Coin die je erfunden wurde ist genau Null. Leute zahlen nur deswegen mehr weil sie dran glauben.

Deswegen gibta auch tausende verschiedene Coinsorten die allesamt grfühlte 0,000001 cent das Stück wert sind - an die glauben die Leute eben nicht. Bitcoin und ein paar wenige andere (Ethereum, Ripple, Litecoin,...) sind eben hart gehyped deswegen steigt ihr "Wert". Aber auch das sind alles nur nutzlose zahlen.


----------



## RyzA (17. Juni 2019)

Irgendwann dann platzt die Blase und dann ist das alles gar nichts mehr wert.
Solange nicht die Realwirtschaft dadurch in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird soll es mir Recht sein.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gedacht was Kryptowährungen sind...?



Ich dachte eigentlich das die Rechenpower   für was gut ist   und ich dafür  eventuelll   etwas 'Geld bekomme  oder so

ja aber  bei Proteinen  brauch man ja auch eine korekte Lösung    oder nicht   ,   von daher dachte ich das die Power auch in Proteine fließt


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich das die Rechenpower   für was gut ist   und ich dafür  eventuelll   etwas 'Geld bekomme  oder so



Die Rechenpower wird dazu verwendet, den richtigen Hashwert zu errechnen und diese errechnete Zahl IST dann der "Wert".
Einen echten Nutzen hat all das nicht.

Du könntest sogar selbst ne Bauschaumcoin erfinden und die vonn allen möglichen leuten minen lassen. Dann hätten die dies machen eben coins (= richtige Zahlen). Nur wären die nichts wert es sei denn du kannst die Menschheit davon überzeugen dass sie doch was wert sind. Das hat bei BTC funktioniert. Bei so gut wie allen anderen coins nicht.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

Vielen vielen Dank incredible Alk  ,  hab wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Juni 2019)

Nur als Hinweis: Das war die extrem vereinfachte Variante, Blockchaintechnik ist sehr viel komplizierter als das. Es ging nur darum grundlegend darzulegen wie Kryptowährungen entstehen und woher ihr "Wert" kommt.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (17. Juni 2019)

ja okay  , bin jetzt aber trotzdem bißchen traurig   wie die so alle drauf sind   ,    muss am Alk liegen


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Coins sind korrekte Lösungen einer Gleichung. Ein Hashwert. Eine Zahl. Das wars.



Ist bei den Keys für die Software auch nicht anders. Das ist auch nur ein wertloser String. 
Da man auch im Handel bei z.B. MS Office keine DVD, sondern nur noch einen Key bekommt, hole ich mir die Keys dann auch nur noch für ein paar Euro im Netz.

Windows 10 LTSC und Office 2019 Pro haben so dann auch nur 5€ zusammen gekostet. Dazu dann noch die 2 Jahre Kaspersky @ 5 PCs für 37€.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2019)

Hinter Keys steht aber ein reales Produkt oder Dienstleistung. Hinter Coins nicht.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist bei den Keys für die Software auch nicht anders. Das ist auch nur ein wertloser String.
> Da man auch im Handel bei z.B. MS Office keine DVD, sondern nur noch einen Key bekommt, hole ich mir die Keys dann auch nur noch für ein paar Euro im Netz.
> 
> Windows 10 LTSC und Office 2019 Pro haben so dann auch nur 5€ zusammen gekostet. Dazu dann noch die 2 Jahre Kaspersky @ 5 PCs für 37€.


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nun wirklich nichts zu tun.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Ob man nun einen wertlosen Integer oder einen wertlosen String kauft macht keinen Unterschied. Selbst im Speicher ist das nicht zuerkennen. Erst bei der Interpretation durch die CPU anhand des Programmcodes kommt da ein sinnvoller Inhalt raus, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ob man nun einen wertlosen Integer oder einen wertlosen String kauft macht keinen Unterschied.



Doch - denn der einen Zahl ist ein reeller Wert zugeordnet und der anderen ein imaginärer.

Du bekommst für einen Windows-Key das Recht, eine Software zu benutzen die zigtausende Programmierstunden Arbeit enthält. Das ist eine reale Leistung von echten Menschen.
Für eine Bitcoin bekommste momentan ein paar Tausend Dollar, in 10 Jahren vielleicht ne Million oder auch nur noch einen Cent. Es gibt keinen realen Wert dahinter, ein BTC ist so viel "wert" wie die Masse der Leute gerade dafür bereit ist zu zahlen.

Das ist wie wenn du deine eigene Währung gründest und sie DKK-Dollar nennst (das darsft du übrigens tun...). Wenn dus schaffst dass dir jemand glaubt dass son Dollar was wert ist wird er dir Euros dafür geben wollen. Wenn nicht - nicht. Der echte Wert deines DKK-Dollars ist nach wie vor Null abgesehen von nem cent Papier+Tinte/Material da es kein gesetzliches Zahlungsmittel ist. Der einzige UNterschied zum Bitcoin ist  in dem falle, dass bei coins der Materialwert ebenfalls noch Null ist.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Du bekommst für einen Windows-Key das Recht, eine Software zu benutzen die zigtausende Programmierstunden Arbeit enthält. Das ist eine reale Leistung von echten Menschen.


Aber auch da ist der Wert willkürlich festgelegt. 
Schließlich steckt in OpenSource oft sogar noch mehr Arbeit.

Die Software allein ist auch nur eine "imaginäre" Folge von Nullen und Einsen und wenn nur eine einzige verändert wird, läuft nichts mehr.

Der Wert von digitalen Dateien ist halt schon eine sehr philosophische Frage.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Was bringt mehr  ?


Falten natürlich, was denn sonst? 

Mining bringt nur Energieverlust, 
Falten bringt Wissenschaft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber auch da ist der Wert willkürlich festgelegt.



Es ist aber ein Wert VORHANDEN der festgelegt wurde. Es haben Programmierer da gesessen und GEARBEITET.

Ne Bitcoin ist NIX. Das ist wie nen Key von nem Programm kaufen und das Programm besteht aus 0 Codezeilen weil niemand daran gearbeitet hat.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Wert von digitalen Dateien ist halt schon eine sehr philosophische Frage.



Wie hoch der Wert ist wenns einen gibt, ja (sprich ob MS Windows jetzt für 10€, 100€ oder 1000€ verkauft).
Aber Coins HABEN KEINEN solchen Wert. Dass eine BTC 10.000 Dollar kostet ist ausschließlich deswegen so weil alle dran glauben dass das so sein muss bzw. genug Leute da sind die bereit sind das zu zahlen. Wie ne auf 21 Millionen Stück limitierte Sammlerschachtel von nem imaginären Windows96 wo die Schachtel einfach leer ist aber genug Leute fest dran glauben dass die Schachtel ganz toll ist.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber auch da ist der Wert willkürlich festgelegt.
> Schließlich steckt in OpenSource oft sogar noch mehr Arbeit.
> 
> Die Software allein ist auch nur eine "imaginäre" Folge von Nullen und Einsen und wenn nur eine einzige verändert wird, läuft nichts mehr.
> ...


Der Wert von "digitalen Dateien"? Wie sollen sie denn sonst vorliegen? Auf einer Steintafel? Macht der Datenträger oder der Übertragungsweg auf Deine SSD für Dich den Wert einer Software aus? Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen. Wieso löschst Du nicht mal eben Deine Datenträger inkl. aller persönlichen Daten, Videos und Fotos? Die Daten haben doch eh alle keinen Wert  und sind nur Nullen und Einsen.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Da sie eben nur "imaginär" sind, gibt es eben keinen materiellen Wert, wie bei einer Steintafel.


----------



## keinnick (18. Juni 2019)

Okay und wenn Du Dir ein E-Book statt der Version auf Papier kaufst, hat diese Version auch keinen Wert und der Autor verdient nicht, dafür vergütet zu werden? Der Wert eines Buches basiert für Dich also ausschließlich aus dem verwendeten Material? Ich habe ne Menge (Fach-)Bücher hier stehen, für die ich dann eindeutig  zuviel gezahlt habe. Verdammt.


----------



## XT1024 (18. Juni 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen.


Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich.


Wenn digitale Daten so wertlos sind, ich bin immer offen für eine Überweisung per Onlinebanking.
Im Notfall tut's aber auch paypal...




DKK007 schrieb:


> Da man auch im Handel bei z.B. MS Office keine  DVD, sondern nur noch einen Key bekommt, hole ich mir die Keys dann auch  nur noch für ein paar Euro im Netz.


Ja? Nur deshalb?
Eine DVD mit gleichem Inhalt (auch digital aber was schreibe ich?) würdest du für meinetwegen 100 € kaufen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Juni 2019)

XT1024 schrieb:


> Wenn digitale Daten so wertlos sind, ich bin immer offen für eine Überweisung per Onlinebanking.


Das ist zwar ein anderes Thema, aber an der Stelle ist Vorsicht geboten - denn die Zahlen auf deinem Bankaccount sind tatsächlich wertlos. Das ist ein Schuldverschreiben deiner Bank, dir die Zahl x die da steht auf dein Verlangen hin wieder an gesetzlichem Zahlungsmittel zu übergeben (das sind ausschließlich Scheine und Münzen!). Kann sie das nicht weil die Bank beispielsweise pleite ist (oder viele Menschen gleichzeitig auf die Idee kommen ihr echtes Geld sehen zu wollen was nicht geht weil es gar nicht da ist) haste Pech gehabt.^^

Kannst ja mal nachfragen wie hoch die Eigenkapitalquote deiner Bank ist (also wie viel Prozent von dem Geld das digital auf den Konten steht auch tatsächlich physisch im Keller liegt). Sei nicht überrascht wenn der Wert einstellig ist. 

Das System funktioniert auch nur deswegen weil alle dran glauben. Wenn morgen jeder 10. Deutsche auf die Bank geht und sagt "gib mir all mein Geld" wars das. Feierabend. 2009 waren wir kurz vor einem solchen "Bankrun" wo die Merkel sich noch hinstellen musste und behauptet hat "ihr Erspartes ist sicher". Wenn die Lüge damals von mehr Leuten durchschaut worden wäre hätten wir schon seit 10 Jahren keinen Euro mehr.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juni 2019)

Alk , vorgestern reden wir noch drüber und jetzt macht Zuckerberg eine neue Währung auf namens Libra xD

Und wie generiert oder bekommt man an einen Libra ?
Und wieviel ist so ein Libra wert ? Mehr als ein Lira ?


----------



## keinnick (19. Juni 2019)

Fleißig auf FB surfen und Werbung konsumieren. Wenn Du dann noch mit den Coins einkaufst, dann hat Facebook auch direkt noch Deine Einkaufsgewohnheiten auf dem Silbertablett. Perfekt! (Für Facebook)


----------



## Bauschaum7 (19. Juni 2019)

keinnick schrieb:


> Fleißig auf FB surfen und Werbung konsumieren. Wenn Du dann noch mit den Coins einkaufst, dann hat Facebook auch direkt noch Deine Einkaufsgewohnheiten auf dem Silbertablett. Perfekt! (Für Facebook)



Das glaub ich jetzt nicht  ,  das machen doch alle   ,  dann sind die ja  ratzfatz Millionäre      
die labern irgendwas von ca 21 Mrd $


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und wie generiert oder bekommt man an einen Libra ?


Nach freien Regeln die Facebook festlegt. Vielleicht kannste sie gar nicht generieren sondern bekommst sie für etwa Werbung anschauen - oder indem du sie kaufst gegen "echtes" Geld...
Ich hab mich da noch nicht reingelesen... und machs wahrscheinlich auch nicht^^



Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Und wieviel ist so ein Libra wert ?


Technich gesehen gar nichts.

Facebook kann einen beliebigen Wechselkurs festlegen, zum beispiel ein Libre ist ein Euro. Ob die Leute es zu dem Preis kaufen wollen oder nicht siehste dann. Wollen sies dafür haben (weil sie glauben der Wert steigt langfristig) geht der "Wert" hoch, wollen sies nicht geht er runter. Wie beim Panini-Sammelalbum vor Jahrzehnten.


----------



## keinnick (20. Juni 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Das glaub ich jetzt nicht  ,  das machen doch alle   ,  dann sind die ja  ratzfatz Millionäre
> die labern irgendwas von ca 21 Mrd $


Keine Ahnung, woher Du die Zahl hast und was sie aussagen soll. Aber wieso sollen "alle" Millionäre werden? Wenn ich die 21 Mrd. USD durch 2.38 billion monthly active users on Facebook as of March 31, 2019 teile, dann wären das pro Nutzer... ach das kannst Du selbst im Kopf überschlagen. Lies Dich doch einfach mal 2 Minuten ein, wenn Dich das Thema interessiert.


----------



## Kontinuum (21. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das System funktioniert auch nur deswegen weil alle dran glauben. Wenn morgen jeder 10. Deutsche auf die Bank geht und sagt "gib mir all mein Geld" wars das. Feierabend. 2009 waren wir kurz vor einem solchen "Bankrun" wo die Merkel sich noch hinstellen musste und behauptet hat "ihr Erspartes ist sicher". Wenn die Lüge damals von mehr Leuten durchschaut worden wäre hätten wir schon seit 10 Jahren keinen Euro mehr.



Nun ja, ich mag die Politik der CDU nicht, aber gelogen hat sie da keineswegs.

Eher war das eine ziemlich risikolose und rückblickend auch medial enorm überbewertete Aussage. Die damals schon seit Ende der 90er existierende staatliche Einlagensicherung allein garantierte zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits vermutlich die Ersparnisse von mehr als 95% der damaligen Bevölkerung. Und für die restlichen 5% hätten wiederum Einlagensicherungsfonds gegriffen, die es seit den 70ern gibt, was die Gruppe der "Verlierer" (im Sinne von "überhaupt einen Verlust gehabt") dann letztlich doch arg klein gemacht hätte.

Problematisch wäre es nur gewesen, dass es nicht genug Bargeld gehabt hätte. Da in DE aber schon damals auch Plastikgeld quasi überall akzeptiert wurde, hätte das kein existentielles Problem für den Alltag des einzelnen Bürgers bedeutet. Unruhe ja - aber definitiv keine Verhältnisse wie in Griechenland, wo halt die Masse der Transaktionen privat wie geschäftlich schon fast traditionsgemäß in Bar abläuft.


Zum Thema:
Cryptowährungen ohne jeden Nutzen abseits der Spekulation wie Bitcoin gehören sozial geächtet, die Fiat/Crypto-Gateways geschlossen. Insofern definitiv falten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juni 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Die damals schon seit Ende der 90er existierende staatliche Einlagensicherung allein garantierte zu dem Zeitpunkt bereits vermutlich die Ersparnisse von mehr als 95% der damaligen Bevölkerung. Und für die restlichen 5% hätten wiederum Einlagensicherungsfonds gegriffen, die es seit den 70ern gibt, was die Gruppe der "Verlierer" (im Sinne von "überhaupt einen Verlust gehabt") dann letztlich doch arg klein gemacht hätte.



Das Sparvermögen der Deutschen sind irgendwas zwischen 5 und 10 Billionen Euro. Weder der Staat noch irgenein Sicherungsfonds kann eine solche Summe auch nur annähernd absichern, auch wenn sie das immer wieder behaupten. Wir reden hier von Größenordnung dem doppelten Bruttoinlandsprodukt. Oder anders gesagt wenn der Staat das aus seiner "Absicherung" hätte zahlen müssen wäre die Staatsverschuldung von 60% oder so wo wir grade sind auf über 200% gesprungen. Keine Chance dass das passiert. Vorher würde in einem soclhen Falle einfach gestrichen (=enteignet).



Kontinuum schrieb:


> Problematisch wäre es nur gewesen, dass es nicht genug Bargeld gehabt  hätte. Da in DE aber schon damals auch Plastikgeld quasi überall  akzeptiert wurde, hätte das kein existentielles Problem für den Alltag  des einzelnen Bürgers bedeutet.


In einem solchen Falle wenn das Währungssystem crasht/resettet funktioniert Plastikgeld erst recht nicht mehr da das System down ist. Bargeld (und andere Güter...) ist in dem Falle das einzige was überhaupt noch zum Handel untereinander genutzt werden kann bis das Finanzsystem neu gestartet ist.

Ich habe das Gefühl es ist nur den allerwenigsten Leuten bewusst was ein echter Bankrun bedeuten würde. Banken geschlossen (analog wie digital), Geschäfte/Supermärke geschlossen (analog wie digital), harte finanzwirtschaftliche Entscheidungen binnen Tagen (Hyperinflation oder Enteignung oder Zwangshypotheken oder neue Währung mit willkürlichem Wechselkurs oder oder oder, war alles schon mal da), dann neueröffnung des Systems und was du dann noch auf deinem Konto hast, sprich wie viel Geld in welcher Währung, darfste als Überraschung ansehen.


Aber wie gesagt das istn anderes Thema - wobei ich den Eindruck habe dass das Hauptthema durch ist?


----------



## Kontinuum (23. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Sparvermögen der Deutschen sind irgendwas zwischen 5 und 10 Billionen Euro.



Sparvermögen ist die Summe aus Bargeld und Bankguthaben, aber auch aus Fondanteilen, Aktien, Anleihen, Pensionsansprüchen uvm. - da ist nur ein Teil überhaupt von einem Bankrun mittel- oder unmittelbar betroffen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> In einem solchen Falle wenn das Währungssystem crasht/resettet funktioniert Plastikgeld erst recht nicht mehr da das System down ist. Bargeld (und andere Güter...) ist in dem Falle das einzige was überhaupt noch zum Handel untereinander genutzt werden kann bis das Finanzsystem neu gestartet ist.
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl es ist nur den allerwenigsten Leuten bewusst was ein echter Bankrun bedeuten würde. Banken geschlossen (analog wie digital), Geschäfte/Supermärke geschlossen (analog wie digital), harte finanzwirtschaftliche Entscheidungen binnen Tagen (Hyperinflation oder Enteignung oder Zwangshypotheken oder neue Währung mit willkürlichem Wechselkurs oder oder oder, war alles schon mal da), dann neueröffnung des Systems und was du dann noch auf deinem Konto hast, sprich wie viel Geld in welcher Währung, darfste als Überraschung ansehen.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in einer Krise überhaupt einen Bankrun zu erleben ist an sich schon enorm gering, da 80% (die Studie suche ich bei Bedarf gerne heraus) der Menschen auch in einer Krisensituation (bei welcher ein Abheben die Situation für alle anderen verschlimmern würde) ihre Einlagen bei der Bank belassen. Und da ist der Effekt, dass die Masse der Deutschen die durch die Einlagensicherung garantierten Summen noch nicht einmal erreichen nicht eingerechnet, wodurch es hierzulande sogar noch weniger Motivation in der Bevölkerung gäbe, in großem Stil Bargeld abzuheben. Weiter nimmt im Alltag Bargeld in Deutschland eine sehr geringe Rolle für die meisten Menschen in Deutschland ein. Wenn überhaupt 5% meiner Geldeein- und ausgänge in Bar erfolgt, ist das vermutlich schon sehr hoch gegriffen. Selbst mein Trauzeuge (der sogar Onlinebanking vermeidet) kommt wahrscheinlich nicht über 20%.

Allgemein denke ich, dass du die Konsequenzen einer neuerlichen Krise wie 07/08 deutlich überbewertest, selbst wenn es noch einmal so kommt (was auch ich nicht ausschließen würde).
Zwar gehe ich auch von einer Rezession in den nächsten Jahren aus und habe mein Portfolio entsprechend umgebaut - aber es gibt keinen Grund, zum Goldbug zu werden. Die von dir aufgezählten Sachen haben selbst in Venezuela Monate bis Jahre gebraucht, um sich zu entfalten. Und soweit ich weiß, hatte Venezuela die letzten Jahrzehnte gar keine Bankenregulation oder Sicherungsmechanismen dahingehend. Abseits der Tageslaune von Chávez bzw. Maduro natürlich.



Aber ja, eigentlich ist das Thema durch. Kann nur schwer die Finger still halten, wenn es um Cryptowährungen geht - in das Thema selbst spielt leider eine gesteigerte Skepsis gegenüber des Geldsystems mit rein, was Cryptowährungen leider nur noch verstärkt haben.  :|


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl es ist nur den allerwenigsten Leuten bewusst was ein echter Bankrun bedeuten würde. Banken geschlossen (analog wie digital), Geschäfte/Supermärke geschlossen (analog wie digital), harte finanzwirtschaftliche Entscheidungen binnen Tagen (Hyperinflation oder Enteignung oder Zwangshypotheken oder neue Währung mit willkürlichem Wechselkurs oder oder oder, war alles schon mal da), dann neueröffnung des Systems und was du dann noch auf deinem Konto hast, sprich wie viel Geld in welcher Währung, darfste als Überraschung ansehen.



Muss man eigentlich nur mal nach Venezuela schauen. Iran könnte es möglicherweise durch die Sanktionen von Trump ähnlich treffen.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (23. Juli 2019)

Ich hab ne Idee  !

Auf Kosten der Umwelt würde ich jetzt nicht falten,  denn ....    paar mit Medikamenten zu helfen und deren " Leben " künstlich zu verlängern  ist das später nicht annäherend wert  wenn sie alle sterben wegen Umweltverschmutzung .

Im Gegenzug finde ich es schade das solch geballte Rechenpower lahm liegt .

Aber mittlerweile gibt es ja smarthomes etc  ,  alles vernetzt.   

Mein Vorschlag : 
Leute die falten, sollten den Strom aus einer sauberen Energiequelle beziehen dürfen und das kostenlos ohne CO²-Ausstoß.
wenn man jetzt ein Smarthome hat  ,  müsste es doch möglich sein das wenn der Hauschip merkt das für die Allgemeinheit gefaltet wird er ausrechnet wieviel Watt dafür draufgehn wenn zb nur 2-3 Kerne laufen und das gegenrechnen kann und der Watt / Stromverbrauch dafür nicht angerechnet wird  .

Aber sowas geht anscheinend nicht mit fossiler Energie


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Auf Kosten der Umwelt würde ich jetzt nicht falten,  denn ....    paar mit Medikamenten zu helfen und deren " Leben " künstlich zu verlängern  ist das später nicht annäherend wert  wenn sie alle sterben wegen Umweltverschmutzung .



Ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie gern ich dir für die Aussagen eine... ich sags nicht, sonst bekomm ich hier ne Pause. 
Wenn du im Freundeskreis jemand mit MS hast, ja bitte sag ihm/ihr genau das ins Gesicht..


----------



## Bauschaum7 (23. Juli 2019)

ruhig  Brauner   ^^

Ich will nicht das du ein Blutgerinsel kriegst   xD

Aber manche sagen es ist Evolution 

Warte ich geb dir ein Beispiel :  Zitat von User  

"AW: E-Roller für Idioten ?

    E-Roller sind ein Segen und machen den öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr merklich attraktiver. Fahrräder im Zug mitzunehmen ist teuer und kompliziert, Roller im Handgepäck sind genial. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, damit zu fahren, wird sich auch mit Messer und Gabel verletzen. Das nennt sich Evolution. "

Ich hab auch MS


----------



## Bauschaum7 (23. Juli 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie gern ich dir für die Aussagen eine... ich sags nicht, sonst bekomm ich hier ne Pause.
> Wenn du im Freundeskreis jemand mit MS hast, ja bitte sag ihm/ihr genau das ins Gesicht..



Echt schade das du mir nur in die Fresse schlagen willst und nix Konstruktives zu diesem Tread beitragen willst


----------



## Krolgosh (23. Juli 2019)

Ich finde deine Aussagen und Ausdrucksweise einfach extremst Grenzwertig. Was soll ich hier noch konstruktives beitragen, wurde doch schon alles gesagt, aber ich zitier dir gerne:



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Falten natürlich, was denn sonst?
> 
> Mining bringt nur Energieverlust,
> Falten bringt Wissenschaft.



Und was du angeblich hast oder nicht hast... Gerade dann sollte man eigentlich  wissen wie sehr Medikamente den Krankheitsverlauf beeinflussen können.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (23. Juli 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2019)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Gerade dann sollte man eigentlich  wissen wie sehr Medikamente den Krankheitsverlauf beeinflussen können.


Darum falten wir ....


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum falten wir ....



Gibt es denn auch mal Ergebnisse?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch mal Ergebnisse?


Papers & Results – Folding@home


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

Es falten ja ziemlich viele , selbst für das PCGH team . ....  bzw haben die die nötige Hardware und womöglich Solarzellen auf dem Dach .

Bei soviel WUs und weil das schon soviel bebracht hat , warum kommt sowas nicht in den Nachrichten ?
Bzw warum sagt niemand Danke , selbst die Konzerne die ja damit schon soviele Krankheiten heilen konnten und damit Milliarden verdienen weil die Medikamente so scheiß teuer sind sagen auch nicht Danke .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Es falten ja ziemlich viele , selbst für das PCGH team . ....  bzw haben die die nötige Hardware und womöglich Solarzellen auf dem Dach ..


Man nennt das Idealismus oder Altruismus. Es geht darum, Dinge zu machen, die gemacht werden müssen. Hat man die Hardware und achtet man auf sparsame Karten, ist es nicht teuer. Wenn 24h eine zweite kleine GTX 1650 im Rechner werkelt, sind das 30 Cent pro Tag an Stromkosten wenn der Rechner eh läuft, oder 100,-€ im Jahr. Und man zerrt auch mit solchen Karten viele WUs (als Arbeitseinheiten) weg.

Es ist eine Frage des Charakters, weniger des Geldes. In unserer Kultur ist die Mehrheit von Neid und Egoismus getrieben. Diese Menschen falten nicht. Unter den Faltern findest Du ganz im Gegensatz eine sehr angenehme und soziale Gruppe von Menschen.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch MS


Was du nicht alles angeblich hast...


Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich hab Daun-syndrom



Welche schwerwiegende Erkrankung "diagnostiziert" du dir als nächstes selbst? Rheuma, Colitis Ulcerosa, Morbus Crohn, Aids, offene Tbc, ... ?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nennt das Idealismus oder Altruismus. Es geht darum, Dinge zu machen, die gemacht werden müssen. Hat man die Hardware und achtet man auf sparsame Karten, ist es nicht teuer. Wenn 24h eine zweite kleine GTX 1650 im Rechner werkelt, sind das 30 Cent pro Tag an Stromkosten wenn der Rechner eh läuft, oder 100,-€ im Jahr. Und man zerrt auch mit solchen Karten viele WUs (als Arbeitseinheiten) weg.
> 
> Es ist eine Frage des Charakters, weniger des Geldes. In unserer Kultur ist die Mehrheit von Neid und Egoismus getrieben. Diese Menschen falten nicht. Unter den Faltern findest Du ganz im Gegensatz eine sehr angenehme und soziale Gruppe von Menschen.



Mindestens wäre es einen Artikel bzw eine News in den Fernseh - Nachrichten wert  !  Nach 30 Jahren Falten seit 1990  , oder soll ich sagen : seit der Wiedervereinigung ?  Das wären dann mal echte  Danach Berichten .
Und meinst du das soviele Schüler  die einen Rechner haben jemals was von Falten gehört haben  ? Das wäre dann echt ein Bildungsdefizit
Glaube das ist eine Insidergeschichte  .


----------



## Bauschaum7 (28. Juli 2019)

@Headcrash, interessierterUser 

Ich schwanke noch zwischen Rheuma und Krebs oder Mongolismus

Mein Arzt guggt mich auch schon blöd an


----------



## RyzA (28. Juli 2019)

Sei lieber froh das du diese Krankheiten nicht hast.

Ich glaube du hast einfach nur lange Weile (Sommerferien etc.), sonst würdest du hier nicht soviel Unsinn verzapfen.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Ich schwanke noch zwischen Rheuma und Krebs oder Mongolismus


Soll das irgendwie witzig und lustig sein, sich irgendwelche Krankheiten  anzudichten, an denen man angeblich leidet? Vorallem soetwas wie Krebs  ist für Betroffene mit Sicherheit kein Scherz sondern tödlicher Ernst. 

Mich wundert es, warum man jemanden der sich hier mehr oder weniger offen über Behinderte und Kranke lustig macht, nicht mal (temporär) an die frische Luft setzt.


----------



## JePe (28. Juli 2019)

... zumal inhaltliche Beitraege Fehlanzeige sind & es offenkundig nur ums Provozieren geht. Vielleicht sollte man diesen Teil in "Stammtisch" umbenennen. Dann weiss man immerhin, was einen erwartet.


----------



## Leob12 (28. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> @Headcrash, interessierterUser
> 
> Ich schwanke noch zwischen Rheuma und Krebs oder Mongolismus
> 
> Mein Arzt guggt mich auch schon blöd an



Oh du bist so wahnsinnig kreativ. Mein herzliches Beleid an deine Familie. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## INU.ID (28. Juli 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> @Headcrash, interessierterUser
> 
> Ich schwanke noch zwischen Rheuma und Krebs oder Mongolismus
> 
> Mein Arzt guggt mich auch schon blöd an



Ich denke der Sinn des Threads hat sich mittlerweile in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst, daher werde ich ihn hier besser mal dicht machen.

*closed*


----------

